# Master Jay S. Penfil



## Makalakumu (Jun 14, 2005)

I have several questions for you regarding bunkai for the okinawan forms.  I think it would be an informative discussion for TSD practicioners on this board.  Would you be interested in joining this discussion?  

My first question - I have always been confused by a move in naihanchi cho dan.  I do not understand very well the spead block where the right hand moves into ha dan mahkee and the left comes out directly from the shoulder and bends at a ninety degree angle from the elbow.  What is this trying to show me?

Thanks

upnorthkyosa


----------



## Master Jay S. Penfil (Jun 19, 2005)

There are several levels of Bunkai for this technique, as it is shown in the form. 



The Ha Dan Mahk Kee in this move is not a defensive move at all. The hand that is coming back, over the shoulder is the defensive hand in this combination. As the opponent is executing a punch to your face, you are drawing back your hand and hooking the wrist of the incoming hand, drawing it just past your head, wile simultaneously striking the opponent in the floating ribs with the Ha Dan (Kong Gyuk) Mahk Kee. 



Note: When striking in this fashion with Ha Dan Mahk Kee, you should be striking with the Protrusion of the Ulna, not the fist.



After completing this combination Hooking/Drawing Block and Strike, follow up with (what often times looks like Pahkesoo Ahnuro Mahk Kee) Cap Kwon Kong Gyuk to the cross-side eye socket.



Naihanchi Cho Dan is the shortest form that we do, but contains G R E A T Bunkai. If we can get together, I will take you through the whole form.



I am not always good at explaining the movements on paper. It is obviously easier to physically demonstrate them.



I hope that this will help you. I will be happy to answer any questions for you.





If you would like to join us on July 16th at the dojang of G.M. David Zacker for the seminar that I mentioned earlier, it will be a great way to get started on a training and sharing relationship.



I just returned from the 10th Annual Summer Training Camp with the Tang Soo Do Mi Guk Kwan with G.M. Charles Ferraro. There were 100 members present. My instructor, G.M. CHUNG IL KIM joined us for the weekend as well. We all had a great time, and learned a great deal.



Please take a moment to contact me by phone248-561-5700.


----------



## bignick (Jun 19, 2005)

Though I do not practice Tang Soo Do, it's good to have someone with your experience, knowledge, and more importantly, willingness to share on this board....

Welcome...


----------



## Makalakumu (Jun 29, 2005)

Master Jay S. Penfil said:
			
		

> There are several levels of Bunkai for this technique, as it is shown in the form.
> 
> The Ha Dan Mahk Kee in this move is not a defensive move at all. The hand that is coming back, over the shoulder is the defensive hand in this combination. As the opponent is executing a punch to your face, you are drawing back your hand and hooking the wrist of the incoming hand, drawing it just past your head, wile simultaneously striking the opponent in the floating ribs with the Ha Dan (Kong Gyuk) Mahk Kee.
> 
> ...




The drawing move is what I suspected.  I've heard that move described as everything from knocking a guy off your horse to blocking a strike to the back of the head (without even looking!)

I practiced this move last night with an uki and a few more questions pop out.  When striking with the backfist, the other hand moves in and comes to rest under the elbow of the striking arm, fist down.  Is this hand involved in this application or is their another application for this?




			
				Master Jay S. Penfil said:
			
		

> Naihanchi Cho Dan is the shortest form that we do, but contains G R E A T Bunkai. If we can get together, I will take you through the whole form.





			
				Master Jay S. Penfil said:
			
		

> I am not always good at explaining the movements on paper. It is obviously easier to physically demonstrate them.
> 
> I hope that this will help you. I will be happy to answer any questions for you.
> 
> ...


I would love to get together sometime and train.  These bunkai have got to replace the old federation ill soo shik and ho sin shul that we do.  However, I won't be able to make it to Michigan for the seminar.  If you ever plan to come to the Twin Ports, let me know.  We have a sizable TSD community in the area.  My dojang is growing, my teacher would probably drive up to train, and there are a lot of WTSD practicioners up here who trace their lineage through Master Robert Willis.


----------



## dosanmartialartschool (Sep 10, 2005)

Master Penfil is a LIVING LIBRARY!


----------



## TSDMDK16485 (Sep 14, 2005)

I personally have met Sa bom nium Penfil. You will not find a better bunki instructor or knowledgable person in the martial arts. we had a great time at the TSDMGK international championships this past july. And I had the prevliage of meeting a senior ranking Moo Duk Kwan Member KJN CI Kim. I look forward to seeing and training with them again..


----------



## Master Jay S. Penfil (Dec 25, 2005)

I have to apologize for having not been on this board for several months

Thank you for all of your kind words expressed in this thread!!!

I am available for conversation via cell phone at: 248-561-5700

Email at: jaypenfil@sbcglobal.net

or to come to train at your convenience.

For those of you that have met and or trained with me as of this time, you know that it is my goal, and mission to meet with everyone that is interested in sharing good things. 

Quincy Jones once said; 
Knowledge is food that nourishes the brain. 

Im hungry!!! 

How about you?

I will look forward to hearing from all of you at any time. If you have questions, or something to share, please dont hesitate to call me at any time. 


Today is a unique time for all of us, as we are celebrating both Christmas and Chanukah on the same calendar date this year. I would like to take this moment to wish all of you a Merry Christmas, a Happy Chanukah, and a Happy and Healthy New Years!!!



Yours in Tang Soo Do,


Master Jay S. Penfil


TANG SOO!!!


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 25, 2005)

Master Penfil even though I'm a TKD's I enjoy someone with the knowledge of yourself. Hoping your Holidays was as great as mine.
Master Terry Lee Stoker


----------



## Master Jay S. Penfil (Dec 26, 2005)

Master Stoker,
Thank you; my holiday has been G R E A T so far. I have another 7 nights to go. Our family is large, and looks forward to celebrating everything together. We have dinners planned for the entire week at different homes. It is always a good thing when you can be with those you love!!!

I am going to be in Texas later in the year for some seminars. If you would like, I will keep you posted as to when and where. When I teach, everyone is welcome, regardless of system, organization affiliations, etc. 

I will look forward to hearing from you soon


Yours in Tang Soo Do,

Master Jay S. Penfil


TANG SOO!!!


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 26, 2005)

Master Jay S. Penfil said:
			
		

> Master Stoker,
> Thank you; my holiday has been G R E A T so far. I have another 7 nights to go. Our family is large, and looks forward to celebrating everything together. We have dinners planned for the entire week at different homes. It is always a good thing when you can be with those you love!!!
> 
> I am going to be in Texas later in the year for some seminars. If you would like, I will keep you posted as to when and where. When I teach, everyone is welcome, regardless of system, organization affiliations, etc.
> ...


 
Master Penfil please keep me informed and with enough notice so I can attend.
Master stoker


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 27, 2005)

Master Penfil

Please visit us here at MT.  The TSD community is still in its fledgeling stages and we really have the opportunity to create a community discussion of our art that focuses on the _art_ and not the politics.  All of us in KMA would benefit from your participation here.  Thanks for you postings, sir...

upnorthkyosa


----------



## Master Jay S. Penfil (Jan 14, 2006)

I have enjoyed the topics here, and I will continue on a weekly basis.

All the best...




Yours in Tang Soo Do,

Master Jay S. Penfil

TANG SOO!!!


----------



## Makalakumu (Jan 14, 2006)

I would really appreciate some input on some of the video threads that are posted in this forum.  I'm currently putting together a set of Ill Soo Shik that goes along with the Pyung Ahn Hyungs.  These will be presented at my 3rd dan test and I am probably going to teach them to my students when I'm done.


----------



## Master Jay S. Penfil (Jan 14, 2006)

If your 3rd dan test is going to be an open event, or you can arrange an invitation for me to attend, I will come in for it. If you like, and it is accepted by your seniors, I can teach a seminar for you during that weekend.

Let me know what you (and your seniors) think...


----------



## Makalakumu (Jan 14, 2006)

Master Jay S. Penfil said:
			
		

> If your 3rd dan test is going to be an open event, or you can arrange an invitation for me to attend, I will come in for it. If you like, and it is accepted by your seniors, I can teach a seminar for you during that weekend.
> 
> Let me know what you (and your seniors) think...


 
I'm sure my teacher would have no problem with it.  I will arrange it if you would like...and I would be honored if you attended.  I am about a year out from testing.  Grad school and two new babies made it kinda hard to make the three hour drive to see my teacher.  For my first dan test, my teacher invited a bunch of artists for an all day seminar where each person took a small amount of time and taught something...so a seminar would not be out of the question.


----------



## Master Jay S. Penfil (Jan 14, 2006)

This gives us plenty of time to plan the events in advance... 

I will look forward to it!

Yours in Tang Soo Do,

Master Jay S. Penfil

TANG SOO!!!


----------



## Master Jay S. Penfil (Sep 15, 2006)

Just a quick check...


If you are interested in participating in this, and/or other seminars, please post your information in this thread so we can contact you to discuss this opportunity...


Yours in Tang Soo Do,


Master Jay S. Penfil


TANG SOO!!!


----------



## Chizikunbo (Sep 18, 2006)

Master Penfil I have some things to discuss with you...I will give you a call (or you call me, either way), I have some things to send you in this regard.
Take care,
--Josh


----------



## Miles (Sep 21, 2006)

Jay,

Roy told me you are opening up a new school.

Congratulations!  When's the grand opening?

Miles


----------



## Master Jay S. Penfil (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Peter,
We don't have an exact date yet. We are doing the build out at this time. Give me a call... 248-561-5700


Yours in Tang Soo Do,


Master Jay S. Penfil


TANG SOO!!!


----------



## Ian wallace (Nov 19, 2006)

hi master jay have been trying to track you as iv lost all info on my account but my e-mail address is the same , sorry we lost touch would be nice to speak about our last topic,

Yours in T.S.D Ian


----------



## Master Jay S. Penfil (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi Ian,
Its good to hear from you. My email is masterpenfil@yahoo.com .

I may have a new computer shortly that will allow me to go on line and speak with you for free if you have a similar system. My nephew lives in Israel and we just spent 2 hours on line with him last week with another computer of my other nephews. If I can get this hardware, we will be able to exchange technique over the internet any time we want to, as it has a camera that transmits along with voice.

*Ill keep you posted*


Yours in Tang Soo Do,

Master Jay S. Penfil


TANG SOO!!!


----------



## Chizikunbo (Dec 25, 2006)

Master Jay S. Penfil said:


> Hi Ian,
> Its good to hear from you. My email is masterpenfil@yahoo.com .
> 
> I may have a new computer shortly that will allow me to go on line and speak with you for free if you have a similar system. My nephew lives in Israel and we just spent 2 hours on line with him last week with another computer of my other nephews. If I can get this hardware, we will be able to exchange technique over the internet any time we want to, as it has a camera that transmits along with voice.
> ...


That sounds like a great oppertunity Master Penfil tell me when you have it set Up I ould like to try this as well...
-josh


----------



## Master Jay S. Penfil (Dec 25, 2006)

We are going to have it up and running soon. I will post more when we are all set up...


Yours in Tang Soo Do,


Master Jay S. Penfil


TANG SOO!!!


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Jan 10, 2007)

Master Jay S. Penfil said:


> The Ha Dan Mahk Kee in this move is not a defensive move at all. The hand that is coming back, over the shoulder is the defensive hand in this combination. As the opponent is executing a punch to your face, you are drawing back your hand and hooking the wrist of the incoming hand, drawing it just past your head, wile simultaneously striking the opponent in the floating ribs with the Ha Dan (Kong Gyuk) Mahk Kee.




Didn't know that...interesting. The way I'm taught, it's a block and then a short punch to counter an incoming opponent from your side (no need to worry about people from the back when you're against a wall). But I guess that works too. 




> After completing this combination Hooking/Drawing Block and Strike, follow up with (what often times looks like Pahkesoo Ahnuro Mahk Kee) Cap Kwon Kong Gyuk to the cross-side eye socket.




That's also interesting. But now that you say it that way, that is another good way to do the move, and makes more sense, since the next move is a block.


----------



## Distance (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks for an intelligent response to his question as I was encouraged by my Sah bum nimh when I was younger to visualize which attacks can be intercepted by the various attacks.  I found that this also keeps my focus and technique sharp.


----------



## Master Jay S. Penfil (Jul 1, 2007)

Distance said:


> Thanks for an intelligent response to his question as I was encouraged by my Sah bum nimh when I was younger to visualize which attacks can be intercepted by the various attacks. I found that this also keeps my focus and technique sharp.


 
I find that, in taking my hyung training deeper and deeper, my fighting capabilities get stronger and stronger. Visualization is the key to developing great quality of movement, but as important, the ability to apply all that you practice


----------

